# Heya



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

:angel: Does anyone here know anything about pits in South Africa? Are they different from anywhere else or does the bloodline stand firm as far as temperament is concerned. I'm getting a yellow/ bullyson pup and am hoping to get a quick summation of what to expect. Eg: frisco's I've heard are the more aggressive bloodline who have retained their strong prey drive more than most; and rocky/ carver are your best all rounders.


----------

